

MySQL vs. Neo4j performance on a Large-Scale Graph Traversal - LiveTheDream
http://markorodriguez.com/Blarko/Entries/2010/3/29_MySQL_vs._Neo4j_on_a_Large-Scale_Graph_Traversal.html

======
bbb
_In conclusion, given a traversal of an artificial graph with natural
statistics, the graph database Neo4j is more optimal than the relational
database MySQL._

I get what they mean, but "more optimal"? Please...

Maximal, minimal, optimal, and the corresponding verbs, require proof. Why not
use "better", "improved", "shorter", "reduced", "faster" or "sped up" instead?

------
mark_l_watson
I sometimes use Neo4j but I don't know much about its implementation. Assuming
that there was a lot of disk I/O involved in this benchmark, does anyone know
how graph data is stored on disk, indexed, etc.? This is a very different
problem than in-memory graph operations.

------
james2vegas
Well, luckily I would choose neither of these for traversing a graph, neo4j
being bound to java, and MySQL lacking recursive CTEs.

